

Fog Computing - k4jh
https://techradar.cisco.com/trends/Fog-Computing

======
valarauca1
I'd love to visit but the TLS Error: sec_error_unknown_issuer a.k.a. IDK who
signed this cert isn't a welcoming thing to see.

~~~
k4jh
Interesting. I am not getting that error message, tried with Safari and
FireFox on a Mac.

